# Angelsee im Elsaß



## The Passenger (27. Februar 2011)

Hi

Kann mir jemand etwas über die Seen im Elsaß bei Weil am Rhein erzählen ?

Gibt es eine Schonzeit ?
Welches ist der schönste See ?
Wo kaufe ich dir Karten für die Seen ? und gibt es auch Teiche bei denen ich keine Tageskarte kaufen muss und mit meiner normalen Angelkarte für Frankreich fischen kann ?

Gruß


----------



## Obi30 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelsee im Elsaß*

Hallo,
die Frage ist ja schon ziemlich lang her. Aber ich stehe jetzt genau vor der selben Frage 

Kann jemand aus der Region Lörrach/Weil am Rhein weiter helfen?

Gruß
Obi


----------



## Tüftler (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelsee im Elsaß*

Hallo Jungs, bin ab und zu im Elsass unterwegs. Speziell am Karpfensee wenn Ihr das so nennen wollt. Will heissen die meisten Teiche im Elsass sind zwischen 1 und 4 Hektaren gross,  meist 1bis2 meter tief. Eine Hektare entspricht etwa einem Fussballplatz. Die Weiher sind meist Privat, oder an Vereine verpachtet. Meist mit Karpfen, Stören besetzt. Ihr braucht in jedem Fall eine Erlaubnis Karte. Bei den Vereis Weiern darf meist nur am Wochenende gefischt werden. Bei den Pivaten siehts ein wenig besser aus.
An Seen habe ich selten gefischt, da ist eine Départements Karte zu erwerben die für zahlreiche Kanäle gilt. Hier seid Ihr aber gut beraten, wenn Ihr ein Kenner vor Ort habt. 
Ich kann Euch so ein Teich empfehlen. An so kleinen Gewässern wird meist mit Pose auf englisch geangelt. Grundfischen ist möglich, aber nicht unbedingt nötig bei der Grösse.
Fragt mal bei Franzels Angelshop in Steinen D. Da habe ich nie geangelt, soll zum Grundangeln geeignet sein.
Oder Milo Angelgeräte in Birsfelden CH. Hier handelt es sich um Teiche aber voll mit Karpfen, absolutes Entnahme Verbot usw.
Falls Ihr mehr Infos braucht meldet Euch gerne. Gruss Tüftler


----------

